# A light has come on!



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I moved my motorhome to a new storage site today, but had to jump-start it as battery completetely flat.

There is now an orange light in the bottom left-hand corner of the dashboard fascia depicting a car with a padlock through the A post.

The vehicle is fitted with a Sigma alarm system.

Any ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you mean the one on the rh side of the picture? If so have you tried it with the second key?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

That's the one - it glows steadily when driving.

I didn't try to lock the van with the blipper after I parked it in case I set it off. Will try tomorrow.

Many thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bazzeruk said:


> That's the one - it glows steadily when driving.
> 
> I didn't try to lock the van with the blipper after I parked it in case I set it off. Will try tomorrow.
> 
> Many thanks


Hopefully it will be on for the reason shown in the photo below i.e. is running a self test after a low voltage, and will go out when it has finished.
If the lamp had been on when you tried to start it then it probably wouldn't have. It is a sign that the key code has not been recognized and should keep the immobiliser locked. When this happens starting is inhibited as the fuel supply is cut off. 
It should have nothing to do with the alarm system as that is normally not connected into the base vehicle immobiliser circuit.
Each key,up to a maximum of eight, is programmed to the vehicle. Each time a key is inserted and removed a new code is stored for that key. It is always worth checking from time to time that any spare keys actually work and the code pairing between each key and ECU has not been lost.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi, Ray. Following a flat battery last night, my Rapido won't start now as you predicted - neither key appears to be recognised - what do I have to do?

Cheers

Barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bazzeruk said:


> Hi, Ray. Following a flat battery last night, my Rapido won't start now as you predicted - neither key appears to be recognised - what do I have to do?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Barry


What happened when you had the same problem in your OP?
I guess the problem will right itself when the 'learning' is over or its a connection to the Fiat interrogator 'computer' to find out why.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

rayc said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Ray. Following a flat battery last night, my Rapido won't start now as you predicted - neither key appears to be recognised - what do I have to do?
> ...


The light was on when I left it parked before Xmas. When I started it last might with the help of another battery, the light had gone out. however, it won't turn over this morning wih either key and that light flashes when I try to start. The engine light doesn't come on like it says it does in the handbook. I have the local breakdown chap on his way - hopefully his computer can sort it out?

Really appreciate your help


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bazzeruk said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > bazzeruk said:
> ...


If it is a immobiliser fault then I think the engine would turn over but not start. The fact that the engine will not turn over makes me think there is still a power [ battery] problem. Good luck.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Absolutely correct! 

Excellent breakdown service (full marks to caravn and camping club insurance) diagnosed battery completely shot - quick trip to Autoglass, wallet £110 lighter - problem solved.

Thanks for your help

Cheers

Barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bazzeruk said:


> Absolutely correct!
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> ...


Barry, nice to be correct once in a while - today must be the day. Ray


----------

